# World War II Shooting Scorebook VIDEO



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

Picked up a WWII Vet's scorebook he used in basic training...kind of cool to page through it and see how he did, not too shabby! This tool was used during every man's marksmanship training, where he had to log each shot at various distances, the book is designed to be used with the 1903 Springfield, the M1 Garand and the Browning Automatic Rifle.


----------

